# How much ppm



## Chaz (5 Feb 2015)

What are the optimum amounts of co2, pottasium, iron, nitrate, phosphate, and kh  in a planted aquarium?
I understand each tank may vary but I'm looking for a basic guide to follow and build on. 

Thanks


----------



## Sacha (5 Feb 2015)

*popcorn*


----------



## EnderUK (6 Feb 2015)

Article section


> Nitrate (NO3) 20ppm per week
> Potassium (K) 30ppm per week
> Phosphate (PO4) 3ppm per week
> Magnesium (Mg) 10ppm per week
> Iron (Fe) 0.5ppm per week


----------



## Julian (6 Feb 2015)

Chaz, do your self a favour and throw the test kits away. Just use EI.


----------



## Sacha (6 Feb 2015)

Listen to Julian.


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Feb 2015)

Listen to Sacha.


----------



## Sacha (6 Feb 2015)

Listen to Clive.


----------



## pepedopolous (6 Feb 2015)

LOL!


----------



## EnderUK (7 Feb 2015)

Who says he's using test kits, he might be using a calculator to try and pre mix some ferts. EI method isn't the only way to dose a tank and the principle behind EI is that it is flexible and can be modified to suit a tanks nutrient uptake. However following EI to letter makes dosing pretty bomb proof which is why it is recommended on this forum.


----------



## Gee (17 Jun 2015)

I am new to EI fertz can somebody explain what method is it, thanks!


----------



## parotet (17 Jun 2015)

Gee said:


> I am new to EI fertz can somebody explain what method is it, thanks!


Go to the tutorials section... Plenty of excellent information!


----------



## ian_m (17 Jun 2015)

Buy this. http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/bundles-starter-kits/bundles-4/starter-kits/ei-starter-kit.html
Mix.
Add to tank.
Done.


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Jun 2015)

Listen to Ian_m


----------

